# TIN or EIN? Whats the difference? Confused!!



## srhnglnn (Jun 3, 2010)

I need some help!! I'm in NY and researching (again) types of certificates and permits I need to be legal. So far I know I'm going to file a DBA.

What is the difference between a TIN and an EIN? 

I'm assuming a TIN is just my SS#. But why would I need an EIN if I don't have employees? 

I want to open an account with Stahls and the application requires an EIN. Can I use my SS# for this? 

HELP!


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

Your TIN is your Tax identification number and is issued by the SSA or IRS. TIN are for people and EIN are for entities (partnership, corporation, trust and estates). The TIN is the same thing as your SSN.

Your EIN is your employer identification number. If you do intend to have employees or setting up a corporation or partnership, you need an EIN, other than that you're ok with your SSN.

DBA means "doing business as", it's a sole proprietorship that allow you to do business under a fictitious name. You need to file with the secretary of state. You can open a checking account with that name.

More info at:
Taxpayer Identification Numbers (TIN)


----------



## srhnglnn (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok... So I don't need an EIN. This means I just use my SS# and don't need to file anything right?

Other than my DBA of course.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

srhnglnn said:


> Ok... So I don't need an EIN. This means I just use my SS# and don't need to file anything right?
> 
> Other than my DBA of course.


That's basically correct, but some wholesale companies require you to have a official TIN or resalers license (retail merchant license in some states) number to open an wholesale account with them, while it's true that your SSN is all that's necessary some of the wholesalers want to make sure before they sell to you that you are indeed a business and your SSN doesn't qualify for that proof.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

That's correct, however an EIN always comes handy ... besides the fact that suppliers will consider your business as more establish (less risk) you are ready for if you need to employ somebody. 

I personally learned the hard way, do NOT employ anybody if you havn't filed for an EIN, you never know plus if you pay wages you can deduct them for your taxes, otherwise the IRS will assume that the amount is a profit. You don't want that. 

So I personally advise you to get an EIN even if you won't use it for now.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

IYFGraphics said:


> ... some wholesale companies require you to have a official TIN or resalers license (retail merchant license in some states) number to open an wholesale account ...


The TIN is the SSN for sole proprietorship. Both the TIN and EIN are issued by the SSA or IRS.

The seller's permit or resellers license or however you want to name it is issued by the state and allows you to collect sales taxes. The business license (another requirement) is issued by your city. It's true that ALL wholesale company requires besides your EIN or TIN a copy of the seller's permit, they MUST verify with their board of equalisation that you are not a final consumer since they would have to tax you otherwise.

So you need:

1. the DBA or fictitious name -> Secretary of State
2. Your SSN or TIN -> IRS/SSA
3. Your EIN -> IRS/SSA
4. Your business license -> City
5. Your Seller's Permit -> State


----------

